# Rosewood RC Speedway Touring Racing. Goldsboro, North Carolina



## dudleysdad07 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys, couldnt find a link for touring at Rosewood so I thought I would start a new one. We are having an indoor carpet race on the 21st of this month and are looking for guys for the 7th as well. I know this is kinda short notice but we are getting the itch to turn left AND right at the "wood" all touring will be indoors on the carpet for now so we can stay nice,warm, and dry! If anyone is interested on coming out on the 7th let it be known so we can let Glenn know, but the 21st is already a definite. Thanks guys, bring those cars out, we will run any class that has three or more cars. VTA, touring, mini coopers, legends,(would be an awesome class), Slashes, anything. Thanks again. Lets have some fun!


----------



## dudleysdad07 (Nov 11, 2009)

The on-road race for this Sunday has been confirmed(the 7th) and we are also on for the 21st, so anyone interested come on out, if you have any questions just let me know. Thanks


----------



## J-Dub Racing (Mar 14, 2006)

Bump up for a great place to race. Oval every Sat, and road is picking up.

As stated next road race is 2/21/10.


----------



## dudleysdad07 (Nov 11, 2009)

*21st*

Thanks dub!


----------



## dudleysdad07 (Nov 11, 2009)

Okay guys, the 21st is this weekend and looking to have an awesome crowd again! Dust off those touring cars and M-chassis cars and come play on the carpet!


----------



## dudleysdad07 (Nov 11, 2009)

okay guys bring'em out its gonna be a blast!


----------

